

Deconstructing motor skills - co_pl_te
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2013/09/deconstructing-motor-skills/

======
VladRussian2
>researchers lesioned the basal ganglia of the birds — the region of the brain

a Vulcan reading this would make a mental note "still not ready, check back
again in a couple of hundreds years".

